# Canon EOS 80D & EF 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Video Rundowns



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

```
<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/b9rr0C2ntkU" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe>

DPReview</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/osGJVPdhav4" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe>

Park Camera</p>
<p>Don’t feel like reading about the EOS 80D and EF 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM? Above are two videos, with very different levels of excitement for Canon’s latest announcements. They both will give you a good rundown of what’s new on the EOS 80D.</p>
<p>The EOS 80D does look to be a pretty good evolution of the 70D and should continue the good sales of the XXD line for Canon.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 18, 2016)

A fairly decent upgrade to the 70D and for video shooters maybe a better option than the 7D MKII. These changes highlight what a huge improvement the 6D replacement will need to have 11 point AF really looks dated now. 

With the recent 1D MKII annoucement and the 80D, Canon must be saving the 5D MKIV and a 6D II for Photokina in September which makes sense since the revolutionary 5D MKII was launched at Photokina (17th September 2008) (MKIII was launched 2nd March 2012) and the 6D was launched (17th September 2012). The 7D MKII was launched on the 15th September 2014 so Canon have a history of big launches at Photokina.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

The DPReview video still says GPS is included, but it's not listed anywhere in the announced specs. What gives? Perhaps DPReview will update the video?


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Feb 18, 2016)

Famateur said:


> The DPReview video still says GPS is included, but it's not listed anywhere in the announced specs. What gives? Perhaps DPReview will update the video?



They have - definitely no GPS.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > The DPReview video still says GPS is included, but it's not listed anywhere in the announced specs. What gives? Perhaps DPReview will update the video?
> ...



Okay...thanks!

Bummer...


----------



## Nininini (Feb 18, 2016)

youtube videographers are going to love the power zoom thing, omg it looks so smooth

also, if anyone has a video about the new 18-135mm AF speed, would love to see a link, I imagine the new AF motor is coming to all new APS-C lenses down the line


----------



## skfla (Feb 19, 2016)

Am I the only one that watched the Park Camera commercial for the 80D simply because of the woman's accent? Honestly, I found it much ore interesting than the camera.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Feb 20, 2016)

skfla said:


> Am I the only one that watched the Park Camera commercial for the 80D simply because of the woman's accent? Honestly, I found it much ore interesting than the camera.



Did you also notice that she spoke _fluently_, whereas the guy in Canon's own video here: https://youtu.be/Fj2O7ZUS_Xk seems to be reading a script about something he doesn't understand? He's introduced as "Canon U.S.A.’s Technical Product Trainer Jon Lorentz" but he speaks like a drafted-in voice-over artist reading words he's never seen before.


----------

